# SSD TRES TRES LENT



## yanng51 (24 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé un SSD agility 3 de 120 Go dans mac book 2006 (1.1) et il est extrêmement lent, démarrage, application, j'ai même depuis remis mon hdd.

J'ai réussi une fois à le faire fonctionner à merveille en faisant une RAZ de la PRAM (alt+cmd+p+r au demarrage). Mais cette manip' n a fonctionné qu'une seule fois.

Depuis même soucis démarrage d'environ 2 min et je ne vous parle même pas des applications.

Quelqu'un aurait il une idée ?

Merci


----------



## naas (24 Février 2012)

et un nioube a double post un


----------



## yanng51 (24 Février 2012)

naas a dit:


> et un nioube a double post un



Oui surement mais ne sachant pas ou poster...
Désolé de t'avoir troubler dans ta digestion


----------



## naas (24 Février 2012)

Je ne suis jamais troubler, éventuellement troublé mais jamais troubler
tiens regarde ici
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?237-OCZ-SSD-Support-for-Linux-and-Apple-OSX
et....
ici
http://www.clubic.com/disque-dur-memoire/disques-durs-ssd/article-428178-1-test-ocz-agility-3.html


----------



## yanng51 (24 Février 2012)

Merci pour ces liens, particulièrement celui de clubic


----------

